# Sony Vaio software preloaded with Trojan?



## vbx (May 6, 2009)

I updated to XP service pack 3, long story short, kept on getting a BSOD so I had to bust out my Sony Recovery Disc.  After finishing and installing the anti-virus, this popped up.







Trojan or a false positive?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 6, 2009)

What AV is that?  I don't recognize it.  Maybe f/p.


----------



## ktr (May 6, 2009)

Upload the file to http://www.virustotal.com/ to confirm if it is a virus or a false positive.


----------



## richardbel (May 6, 2009)

i think its an unknown file that was recognize as a trojan virus.. its a false alarm..


----------



## vbx (May 6, 2009)

It's symantec corporate edition.  I already deleted that item in quarantine.


----------



## roast (Jun 24, 2009)

Dont worry, its a false positive. Error with Symantec and Macafee definitions.
Update your AV, and it wont detect it again.

-Mick.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 24, 2009)

get a different av 

i personally hate mcaffe and symantec


----------

